# Congrats to our HTS Mini System Giveaway Winner



## Sonnie

Our *HTS Mini System Giveaway* winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*orion*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:

Bud wins a great little system including a *Yamaha RX-V473 Receiver* and a *Yamaha BD-S473 Blu-ray Player*... along with a complete *5.2 HTD Level 2* speaker system.

*Congratulations Bud!*​


----------



## Mike P.

Congrats to orion! Enjoy your prize!


----------



## JQueen

Congrats awesome giveaway enjoy your new toys!


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations Orion! nice prize :T


----------



## Tonto

Congradulations Orion, happy to hear your a winner! Let us know how you like it (& pics, we love pics).


----------



## NBPk402

Congrats to you ORION!!! Enjoy it and let us know how you like it.


----------



## JBrax

Congrats Orion! Enjoy the cool new gear.


----------



## tripplej

Yes. A hearty congrats on winning the Yamaha receiver, speakers, and dvd player. Great wonderful items for sure to give you hours of great entertainment!. 

Looking forward to seeing all the pics!

Enjoy!


----------



## orion

I am so grateful to Hometheater shack for all the knowledge that is here that has helped me in many decisions in the last year and now they have given away a great system to me.

Thanks to Sonnie and everyone who has helped to make this giveaway happen.

I will give my impressions when I get everything. I LOVE SPEAKERS!!!! 

Thanks again

Jamie


----------



## dougc

Congrats lucky-duck!


----------



## chashint

Good win, enjoy the gear.


----------



## Infrasonic

Congrats!


----------



## cavchameleon

Congrats!!! Enjoy your new system!!!


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the win. It's always great to get new toys!!


----------



## asere

Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Edwards

congrats Orion!!!!! that's a nice setup there. I'm drooling over the yammy receiver


----------



## mcascio

Way to go Orion! Enjoy the new system. Special thanks to HTS and the sponsors for offering these opportunities.


----------



## BD55

Congrats Orion! Enjoy the system and post lots of pics!


----------



## tcarcio

Congrats Orion, Enjoy your new toy's...:T


----------



## mechman

Congratulations Bud!! :T


----------



## tesseract

Way to go, Jamie, enjoy your new gear! :yay:


----------



## robbo266317

Congratulations, I hope you get many hours of enjoyment from your new system.

-Bill


----------



## moparz10

congrats ! sweet win :clap:


----------



## PC509

Congrats, Bud! Very nice prize!


----------



## phillihp23

Way to go...your a WiNNER!!!!


----------



## lcaillo

Awesome! Congratulations, Orion!


----------



## Paulcet

Cool! Congrats!:clap:


----------



## ALMFamily

Congrats Jamie!!!! :yay:


----------



## hyghwayman

orion said:


> I am so grateful to Hometheater shack for all the knowledge that is here that has helped me in many decisions in the last year and now they have given away a great system to me.
> 
> Thanks to Sonnie and everyone who has helped to make this giveaway happen.
> 
> I will give my impressions when I get everything. I LOVE SPEAKERS!!!!
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Jamie


Congrats Orion...


----------



## orion

Alright. I received the speakers yesterday. I have them all hooked up now and we are watching Mudd now. I am most impressed by the subs so far. I put them in the same spot as my mfw15s and they sound good. I'm gonna listen to some music and a few other things and I will report back.


----------



## orion

I recently bought 2 pro 10 and a sho 10 for a center so that will be all I will be able to compare to. I wish I still had my Polk r400 towers so I could do an a/b with them


----------



## mvigo

congrats!!!! enjoy your gear


----------

